# Centrail Virginia Haunters Meeting



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

We'll be having our first meeting of 2013 at O'Toole's on Thursday, January 17th at 7:00pm. Bring your stories, pics and videos from Halloween 2012. We will be making plans for 2013, hope to see everyone there!

O'Toole's Restaurant & Pub
4800 Forest Hill Avenue Richmond, VA 23225


----------

